# which personality type is the most likely to be a follower their whole life?



## BryterLayter (Feb 15, 2010)

which personality type is the most likely to be a follower their whole life? as an INFP i can say that we start out following because we're insecure and we don't know who we are yet, but eventually we become independent. i don't know if that's just how everyone is especially during their early teen years or if there's a type that stays a follower for their whole life . any insight?


the dreams in which i'm dying are the best i've ever had,
AvaAdore


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know if we can narrow it down to a type, but I think many IxxPs tend to want to either be left alone or follow. Some are not destined for either, some are destined for both. So.. what sense do you mean the term "follower" in?


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Definitely not ESTJs. We obey the rules, but we're not followers.


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

Personally, I say that STJs are more likely to be followers their whole life. I know that it doesn't seem right with them always wanting control but allow me to explain: The ESTJ above me pointed out that ESTJs follow rules. If rules are set in opposition of something they won't do it. STJs often tend to treed in the popular sections of the library [if you get the metaphor]. So while they STJ may not notice they're being controlled they're really being subtly hypnotized into following the rules and structure of others. This makes them followers to them masters, and leaders only to the people below them.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Wulfdot said:


> Personally, I say that STJs are more likely to be followers their whole life. I know that it doesn't seem right with them always wanting control but allow me to explain: The ESTJ above me pointed out that ESTJs follow rules. If rules are set in opposition of something they won't do it. STJs often tend to treed in the popular sections of the library [if you get the metaphor]. So while they STJ may not notice they're being controlled they're really being subtly hypnotized into following the rules and structure of others. This makes them followers to them masters, and leaders only to the people below them.


Poor logic. I disagree.

ESTJ is not a follower. The only reason we obey the rules is because rules are a set of agreements that is necessary to create peace and security in society. ESTJ strive for justice. So everything that could create justice, including rules, will be honored. And we also make sure that everyone obey the law and we live to protect the civilians. That's why we are called The Guardians. 

But once we find that the rules has injustice flaws that will bring the society into chaos, we will rebel.... and of course: lead a fight for a better condition. When I was in college, a junior student, I provoked my friends to rebel and boycott an event held by my faculty, because it's wrong and have no relevancy with the learning process in the faculty.

ESTJ are born to be leader. We will naturally take charge and manage any situation. We live in the present, with our eye always scanning our personal environment to make sure that everything is running smoothly and systematically. ESTJ will naturally honor traditions and laws, and have a clear set of standards and beliefs.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, an ESTJ will try to get their weight around even if they can't be the head honcho. They're typically effective, even if their stubborn. 
INTJ is another story. We can follow if we respect/ believe in the leader, but also leading comes natural to us. It's not the same sort of "getting your weight around" like ESTJs (Maybe ENTJs) do, but usually if we do it, we do it well. And we're often pioneers. INTPs typically..well, they don't like either. Just leave them alone. lol.


----------



## BerkshireHunt (Mar 26, 2010)

AvaAdore said:


> which personality type is the most likely to be a follower their whole life?


ISFJ

I've worked with a few. They always look to others for vision, always need specific instructions on what to do, the first to follow a stupid instruction that makes little sense. Least effective feelers in sales.

Seen them do OK assisting in corporate public relations jobs, but once worked with one who had been promoted to VP Marketing who wound up quitting under stress of having much of her salary tied to her division's revenue. 

ISTJs need to be lead as well, but because there are so many in engineering, they seem to do a little better in the corporate world, and will occasionally lead because they'll pick up on product details others miss.


----------



## BryterLayter (Feb 15, 2010)

Apollo Celestio said:


> I don't know if we can narrow it down to a type, but I think many IxxPs tend to want to either be left alone or follow. Some are not destined for either, some are destined for both. So.. what sense do you mean the term "follower" in?


 i mean follower as someone who never asks "why" the rules should be obeyed and is content without being much of an individual .


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

AvaAdore said:


> as an INFP i can say that we start out following because we're insecure and we don't know who we are yet, but eventually we become independent.


I was born being independent. My mom says I was always stubborn & did my own thing. I only challenged rules if they affronted my feelings though, so I was never an open rebel. 

I tend to do it "passively" though, as a loner, not a leader. Although, as a kid, my friends often played _my_ games & followed _my_ ideas, because they were the most imaginative. I tend to lead unintentionally through influence & example, not commands. The bigger the group, the more my voice is lost though. I hate being the center of attention & am not much interested in leading people.


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

Apollo Celestio said:


> Yeah, an ESTJ will try to get their weight around even if they can't be the head honcho. They're typically effective, even if their stubborn.
> INTJ is another story. We can follow if we respect/ believe in the leader, but also leading comes natural to us. It's not the same sort of "getting your weight around" like ESTJs (Maybe ENTJs) do, but usually if we do it, we do it well. And we're often pioneers. INTPs typically..well, they don't like either. Just leave them alone. lol.


Exactly. INTJs and ESTJs are both Co-ordinators, in the spectrum of the temperaments so they can be somewhat similar in the way of leadership decisions. (That's why my assessment results are ESTJ/INTJ).

Ok back to the subject. I don't know who would be mostly followers....I would have said SJs/Guardians, but you never know...it may all be down to MBTI type, some people are just plain lazy and just go with whatever.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Throughout high school and college, I have had primarily ISFJ, and ISFP followers. ISFJ looks for someone to serve, and ISFP looks to someone else for their identity. I even had a few ISFPs try to _become_ me.

I disagree that STJs would be a likely follower. They _think_ rather than just passively let someone else lead them. I would also disagree that INFP would be inclined to be a follower - they are too independent minded. Trying to lead an INFP is like trying to herd cats.


----------



## SuSu (Feb 8, 2010)

just considering the idea of being a follower is upsetting to me..


----------



## preciousjewel (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm gonna say, I don't really want to lead nor be lead by others. I know it's a cliche though, LOL. The thing is that I respect structure and authority and I'm not a rebel. However, I just don't think that there's a need to conform to certain social structure/organization. It's too rigid and restricting in so many aspects, and for me personally I think it would restrain our capacity for creative thinking. I'm just going to leave it as it is, and walk away like a free spirit.
I know that social structure is very important and I really respect any xSTJs and other rule makers out there. However, I just can't stand some certain aspect of it that seems so damn controlling and even sometimes used by certain people for their own sake. If I really have to lead, I would make sure I only apply the really crucial rules and then just support all of my co-workers subconsciously. We know we are one of the best when it comes to 'manipulating people subconsciously'. In this case, I'm going to use it for the growth of other people and bringing the best of them .


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

AvaAdore said:


> i mean follower as someone who never asks "why" the rules should be obeyed and is content without being much of an individual .


What is being an individual?


----------



## PastelBunny (Feb 1, 2016)

I think ISFJs and INFPs seem the most likely to be followers ( I'm sort of taking the word "followers" as in the "followers" and "leaders" of some sort of group, like a group of friends, if that's what you meant XD). Although, INFPs can be independant if they're the assertive and confident variety, but I haven't seen them too often... I think the most likely type to be leaders are EXXJ types, maybe EXTJ


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Stereotypology dictates ISFJ.

Thoughts on human nature dictates insecurity and lack of self-knowledge. If we are talking about unquestioning loyalty and following that is.

Otherwise, learning to accept a balance between what you can and cannot influence and where you can and cannot lead is a useful bit of exploration in life.

Being lead doesn't have to mean you are blind.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Probably ISTJ and xSFJ

unrelated: i find it funny how the OP says they're INFP in this 6 year old post, has an ISFP avatar and yet their type is ISFJ


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

AvaAdore said:


> i mean follower as someone who never asks "why" the rules should be obeyed and is content without being much of an individual.


The stereotype for this is SJs, though it's certainly not true across the board. I think as mentioned above, self-knowledge and confidence are definitely important factors in whether someone follows 'blindly' or not. 

I speculate that Js are more likely to try to fit into some system (not just any, they do have to have some reason to respect it) and then perhaps take some of the 'rules' for granted within that. - At least that seems to make sense with extroverted judging functions turning to external sources of values and logic, while introverted judging functions used by perceivers rely on their personal subjective system of values or logic. But being willing to fit in and follow someone's lead doesn't necessarily mean one hasn't put any thought into it. I think Js are more likely to value respect for authority, while Ps are generally more likely to question the very idea of authority. 



OrangeAppled said:


> I was born being independent. My mom says I was always stubborn & did my own thing. I only challenged rules if they affronted my feelings though, so I was never an open rebel.
> 
> I tend to do it "passively" though, as a loner, not a leader. Although, as a kid, my friends often played _my_ games & followed _my_ ideas, because they were the most imaginative. I tend to lead unintentionally through influence & example, not commands. The bigger the group, the more my voice is lost though. I hate being the center of attention & am not much interested in leading people.


I agree completely. I always "knew who I was" and while I would be a 'good girl' to avoid the emotional distress of people being mad at me, I always questioned rules and instructions and wanted to figure something out for myself and do it my own way that made sense to me or served my personal objectives. I never had issues with being influenced by 'peer pressure' though I wasn't necessarily vocal about my disagreement with others, I would just listen to whatever someone was saying and then go my own way and do or not do what I thought was right or interesting or best. I've always needed to know WHY someone has made a rule or particular method before I am willing to go along with it, and I tend to take the 'spirit' of it and still do my own thing just making sure the essential idea is served - provided it's one that seems reasonable to me. And I haven't ever been one for getting 'into' the things other people around me are interested in or swept up in the emotion of the moment or a common opinion among people I know. While naturally people introduce me to things, there's always a definite internal reaction of 'this is me' or 'this is not me' and if it's not me then no amount of glowing reviews or 'I know you'll love it' or 'you should try this' or whatever will sway me. 

And again as mentioned here, I've never been a leader in the sense of trying to get people to follow me or telling others what to do, but sometimes people are inspired by me and follow of their own accord. In elementary school I also acted as a sort of center for a group of friends because of my peace-maker nature, I brought other kids together because I could help them understand eachother and smooth out arguments, and individuals were drawn to me because I was caring, accepting, and a good listener, so... while someone might have thought I was the leader of my group of friends, I'd say I was more the center, but not really so much a 'director' of what my friends did or thought.




Promethea said:


> I would also disagree that INFP would be inclined to be a follower - they are too independent minded. Trying to lead an INFP is like trying to herd cats.


yep, exactly.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

change is good.

Stereotypically, ISTJ and SFJs.

IRL? Virtually any type can be a constant follower. And the opposite applies too, even to SJs.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

whichever one is against asking these questions because they're 'typist'

Also, how is isfp more of a follower than infp since both are fi-dom?


----------

